
Why Conservative Direct Marketers Should Embrace Wildly Creative Ideas - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/why-conservative-direct-marketers-should-embrace-wildly-creative-ideas/
======
jslogan
Here's the point of the post:

"As direct marketers, we are not supposed to rely on speculation, opinions,
and biases. In our marketing communications discipline, it is all about actual
dollar votes.

And because this is marketing communications, it pays to pay attention to the
communications end. In fact, it may be the source of your greatest triumphs."

